# Photo of Zack Khan on www.fivosphotography.com



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Are going up now....ill load one at a time so you can see them straight away...

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

can you guys tell me if the pics look ok? Or are they bit dark...

Fivos


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Bit dark mate, want me to have a play to save you time?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

defdaz said:


> Bit dark mate, want me to have a play to save you time?


Its ok mate its easily redone...

Fivos


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Jesus, he looks awesome.

Pics are quality, personally i don't think they are too dark.

You should post your site on BB.com discretely, get some good exposure. He has quite a following in the US


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i cant see anything :/


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fiv's just adjusting them a bit.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hows that?

Fivos


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Awesome pics, :thumb:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

StJocKIII said:


> Jesus, he looks awesome.
> 
> Pics are quality, personally i don't think they are too dark.
> 
> You should post your site on BB.com discretely, get some good exposure. He has quite a following in the US


Thanks mate...sometimes hard to tell off my screen how they look..

As for bodybuilding.com just need to make sure with the UKBFF its ok..but ive already had communications with Jeremy Deluca the president of bodybuilding.com...

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

musclefox said:


> Awesome pics, :thumb:


Thanks pal....your pics are as good..

Fivos


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Have you moved the pics?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

PAULSHEZ said:


> Have you moved the pics?


No had to re-load as appeared to be dark...refresh the link

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Just to let everyone know who did pics with me..the ones you see on the Site of Zack are no where near the quality of your pics. The ones on the site are around 350k your pics are around 6mb..so the quality and resolutions are much much higher..

Fivos


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

great shots mate, will these be used in Flex UK like the ones you took of James last year


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

That's better, top pics Fivos. :thumb: So pleased for him!


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Thanks mate...sometimes hard to tell off my screen how they look..
> 
> As for bodybuilding.com just need to make sure with the UKBFF its ok..but ive already had communications with Jeremy Deluca the president of bodybuilding.com...
> 
> Fivos


Ace, thats brill.

One thing i did notice, because of the background its quite hard to notice theres two pages of photographs, i only just realised.

Wicked though


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Ive posted a couple from stage front...remeber these were very quickly done.. as i didnt have time to change lenses...

Fivos


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

cantsee them have the following message

*Could not find a part of the path 'D:\Domains\fivosphotography.co.uk\wwwroot\gallery\zackkhan'.* 

*Description: *An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

daniel.m said:


> great shots mate, will these be used in Flex UK like the ones you took of James last year


Nore sure ill certainly let them see them and if they want to use them we can work out something

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

bigsteve1974 said:


> cantsee them have the following message
> 
> *Could not find a part of the path 'D:\Domains\fivosphotography.co.uk\wwwroot\gallery\zackkhan'.*
> 
> *Description: *An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code.


Try again ...

Fivos


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Try again ...
> 
> Fivos


same thing mate

steve


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

bigsteve1974 said:


> same thing mate
> 
> steve


Hmm anyone else having issues?

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

bigsteve1974 said:


> same thing mate
> 
> steve


try using the .com address..

www.fivosphotography.com


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Fivos said:


> try using the .com address..
> 
> www.fivosphotography.com


thats better ..thaks mate

steve


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

works fine for me.... he looks amazing!!! top stuff!


----------



## ra07212 (Jul 1, 2008)

Great photos! When will the other photos you took be up?


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

ra07212 said:


> Great photos! When will the other photos you took be up?


The other photos will have to wait as the priority is to get the pics out for the people who paid for photos on the day.

But i thought everyone should see some pics of Zack...

Just remeber i didnt take any other shots front stage...the only ones i took are of Zack as Front stage wasnt my job..that was Eric Guys.

Fivos


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

Great pics, as always, Fivos.

Not sure if this has been mentioned elsewhere, but your pics are all over Getbig and Musculardevelopment too; I didn't notice any credit to your goodself, so you may wish to go and get some!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

simonj said:


> Great pics, as always, Fivos.
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned elsewhere, but your pics are all over Getbig and Musculardevelopment too; I didn't notice any credit to your goodself, so you may wish to go and get some!


Thanks Simon...yea had a chat and got the credit etc..

I guess no matter how much you try to stop people copying pics off your site there is always a way.....may have to put the credit on them..Daz what do you reckon..maybe just a small logo etc?

Fivos


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

his back doubble bi shot is just brillant http://www.fivosphotography.com/image.aspx?image=gallery\zackkhan\IMG_0357.jpg&size=600

great photos fivos as always! keep up the good work


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

solidcecil said:


> his back doubble bi shot is just brillant http://www.fivosphotography.com/image.aspx?image=gallery\zackkhan\IMG_0357.jpg&size=600
> 
> great photos fivos as always! keep up the good work


Thanks pal

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

chilisi said:


> is that venetia in the womens section..?


Those are from last year pal

Fivos


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Fantastic photos and Zack and Neil have done an awesome job of bringing him in bang on!

This Zack is so different from anything we've seen before.

Stow


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Filthy photo stealers!

I'll look into a way of doing a watermark programatically mate instead of you having to have a photoshop action.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

What pictures?????


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

defdaz said:


> Filthy photo stealers!
> 
> I'll look into a way of doing a watermark programatically mate instead of you having to have a photoshop action.


Thanks Daz..you are a star!

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Mr Olympia 2009 prejudging photos are currently on the site...over 500 pics!

Enjoy

Fivos


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome pics mate


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Great pics cant wait to see the rest


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Thanks Daz..you are a star!
> 
> Fivos


Mate, watermark now appears and the url is encrypted so hopefully they'll just have to link to the site from now on... Let me know if you want the watermark to say something else. :thumbup1:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

defdaz said:


> Mate, watermark now appears and the url is encrypted so hopefully they'll just have to link to the site from now on... Let me know if you want the watermark to say something else. :thumbup1:


Nice one mate....i guess it had to be done... :thumb:

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

All Olympia 2009 prejudge men uploaded...

Fivos


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Mate, the olympia prejudging photos are incredible!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

The world has gone Zack Khan mad - 115 000 photos were viewed yesterday on Fivos' site.


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

Great pics mate. Zack was in awsome condition, finally bought his A-game!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

defdaz said:


> The world has gone Zack Khan mad - 115 000 photos were viewed yesterday on Fivos' site.


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNN! 115000 thats riduclous! I should have charge them £1 a view even 50p! ;-)

Fivos


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

Some awesome Olympia shots on there mate..... Top man!!!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

defdaz said:


> The world has gone Zack Khan mad - 115 000 photos were viewed yesterday on Fivos' site.


Daz what was the traffic like on the site..i.e totol page views yesterday?

Fivos


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Fivos, i could do with a pic for my local paper if possible:thumbup1:

Thank you..


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

defdaz said:


> The world has gone Zack Khan mad - 115 000 photos were viewed yesterday on Fivos' site.





musclefox said:


> Hi Fivos, i could do with a pic for my local paper if possible:thumbup1:
> 
> Thank you..


Hi Mate ive just fininshed sorting out the pics for all the people who pre paid...so ill get onto all the winners as soon as I finish.

Ill try to get you one at least by today..any shot in particular?

Fivos


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi thats great, front double biceps or whatever you think best, thanks again.. :thumbup1:

dave.


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

amazing photos really catches the details


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

musclefox said:


> Hi thats great, front double biceps or whatever you think best, thanks again.. :thumbup1:
> 
> dave.


Nice Avator pic mate!

Fivos


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

great shots bro, cant wait to work with you when i'm ready


----------

